# Maestro and Cirrus.



## Alex (20 Dec 2005)

i was just wondering why is it that some banks do the maestro facility and others the cirrus facility instead? why can't the banks use both? i banked with boi about 8 years ago and had a 5 in one card for atm, cirrus, cheque guarantee, laser and maestro transactions. i now bank with ub and have a 4 in 1 card for atm, cirrus, cheque guarantee and laser transactions. i see that nib also do a 4 in 1 card without cirrus. nib use maestro instead. i wish ub would do a 5 in 1 card. are there any plans to make all these banks do the 5 in 1 card? it would be great as i travel a lot and could do with maestro. using a cash back feature abroad would be great. i left boi as ub were offering transaction free banking at the time.

Alex.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2005)

Same reason some offer _VISA _and some offer _Mastercard _maybe?


----------



## Janet (21 Dec 2005)

But aren't Cirrus and Maestro two different things?  Cirrus is the equivalent of your ATM card and Maestro the equivalent of your Laser?  Mastercard and Visa essentially do the same thing but Cirrus and Maestro don't.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2005)

Janet said:
			
		

> But aren't Cirrus and Maestro two different things?  Cirrus is the equivalent of your ATM card and Maestro the equivalent of your Laser?


Are you sure about that? I have _Cirrus _on my _PTSB ATM/Laser _card if that means anything? Never use it though.


----------



## moneyhoney (21 Dec 2005)

Maestro is both ATM & debit card. Cirrus is ATM only. Both are Mastercard products. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Protocol (21 Dec 2005)

Janet, you are correct.

_Cirrus_ is the name of the international network of ATMs.  If your ATM card has a Cirrus facility, then you can use it abroard to withdraw cash from ATM machines.

_Maestro_ is the brand name of an international system of using a debit card to buy goods/services from shops.  The brand name used in Ireland for our domestic system is _Laser_.

So your standard ATM card may have a _Cirrus_ capability, plus it may also be a _Laser_ debit card, plus it may also have the _Maestro_ international debit card facility.


----------



## mimi rogers (29 Dec 2005)

If you really need the Maestro facility, why not get a Maestro Card from the US? Any country can apply.

Mimi


----------



## Alex (31 Dec 2005)

i did and it didn't work right. they are far too complicated also. i would prefer one issued in my own country.

Alex.


----------

